# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) طلبات : طلب فلاش اركوس 40d

## وائل كينج

ارجو المساعدة فى تفليش اركوس 40d الجهاز يقف على الشعار ولا يقل التفليش من على sd حاولت ولم يفلح محتاج المساعدة ضرورى من فضل الاعضاء اللى عندو حل مع العلم عندى بوكس فولكانو لو ينفع محتاج الفلاش والطريقة :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hassan riach

*اخي عليك  InfinityBox CM2SPD*

----------

